# LOS ANGELES | 1133 South Hope Street | 101m | 330ft | 28 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*First Look at Downtown's Upcoming Wave of Canadian Skyscrapers*



> Rising 28 stories, Amacon's tower at 1133 Hope Street would contain a total of 208 residential units above roughly 5,000 square feet of ground floor retail and restaurant space. Residential units would consist of a mix of studio, one, two and three bedroom penthouse units. On-site amenities include a fitness room, library, meeting room, communal kitchen, media room, swimming pool and spa. With an architectural apex 330 feet above ground, the tower's height is significantly bolstered by the inclusion of a five-story podium (in addition to two subterranean parking levels). However, renderings do indicate that the parking garage would be obscured by a green wall.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

28-Story Tower Pushing Dirt on Hope Street  :cheers2:





















> One month after protective fencing encircled a parking lot at 1133 S. Hope Street, it appears that construction is finally getting underway for South Park's latest mixed-use tower.
> Construction crews are now stripping away asphalt from the .65-acre property, which will birth a 28-story tower featuring 200 condominiums above 5,000 square feet of street-fronting retail space and a parking garage.
> Renderings from Chris Dikeakos Architects portray a modern 330-foot tower, similar to Onni Group's 1212 Flower Street project that is now rising one block south.
> The project is being developed by Fulton Street Ventures, the American affiliate of Chinese real estate firm R&F Properties. The property was originally entitled by Amacon, a Canadian developer.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

1133 S Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

urbenizela


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

1133 S Hope by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://urbanize.la/post/checking-slow-moving-1133-hope-condo-tower

new rendering 










progress photo by Hunter Kerhart


----------

